# 6th Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival-August 15–21, 2011-Romani



## harmoniacordis (Aug 7, 2011)

Prepare for the summers' largest classical guitar event in Transylvania. The 6th edition of the Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival is coming (August 15-21, 2011 • Tg. Mureş/Marosvásárhely • Cultural Palace).
*All the concerts will be broadcasted L!VE on our website: www.harmoniacordis.org*
1st day
August 15, 2011
• 19.07 Eduard LEAŢĂ (Romania),
• 19.50 Thibault CAUVIN (France)
2nd day
August 16, 2011
• 19.07 Trio: BEKE István Ferenc, BUGNAR Ionuţ Cristian, BIRÓ Endre (Romania)
• 19.50 Dimitris DEKAVALLAS (Greece)
3rd day
August 17, 2011
• 19.07 Bogdan MIHĂILESCU (Romania)
• 19.50 CSÁKI András (Hungary)
4th day
August 18, 2011
• 19.07 Gabriel BIANCO (France)
5th day
August 19, 2011
• 19.07 Duo: Anabel MONTESINOS (Spain), Marco TAMAYO (Cuba)
6th day
August 20, 2011
• 19.07 Jazz: PUSZTAI Antal, BOTOS Gyula (Austria), ASZTALOS Zsolt (Romania)
7th day
August 21, 2011
• 17.05 Harmonia Cordis Young Laureates Project
• 19.07 Final concert with Philharmonics of Tg. Mureş
Conductor:
• Lucy GRIFFITHS (United Kingdom)
Soloists:
• CSÁKI András (Hungary)
• Dimitris DEKAVALLAS (Greece)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, some amazing players coming out for this, should be a terrific event.


----------



## rockinglicks (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I am new here and hope to learn lots from this forum. This is a great site!


----------

